# = Poll removed =



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 29, 2007)

This poll has been removed due to the route it has taken and personal attacks within.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 29, 2007)

Just for kicks, if you want to note you failure rate if you do not use a press block, list it in the message, but again... don't vote in the poll.


----------



## ashaw (Oct 29, 2007)

Again what I have found was assembling the coupler.  If you press the part in place using the plastic coupler over time you will have a failure.  I use a block of corian (could use wood) Drill a 12mm hole so that the black coupler is in the hole.  That way only the trim is taking the pressure.  You press using the back end of the pen.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 29, 2007)

Im sorry, but I find the tone of this "poll" rather condescending and choose not to participate.


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Oct 29, 2007)

Sorry you feel that way Bill, is it the part about not properly putting the pen togather??  I did not post this to be condescending, but to clarify where the issue is.

It's common practice to use a "press block" to support the coupler on any pen with threads like this and damage while putting it togather, or down the road should be obvious.  I just would like to see a poll of where the failure seems to be.  I personaly think the plastic threads is a poor design that is not needed. If the majority who reply use the pens and never break them, then I will assume that it's just me.

My addition to include the customer pens is for curosity. If no one has ever had one returned, but say 50 people use them and have broken them, what do you think the "normal user" fail rate would be?  It's been said by others that for every one return, you may have 100 that you never know about. I would rather not have 99 people with broken pens and never tell me.  Case in point, I just sold one of these to a repeat customer who told me that he lost his old pen, but "it's ok because the plating was wearing pretty badly" (10k cigar)


----------



## its_virgil (Oct 29, 2007)

I don't like polls so I didn't vote. Nothing personal there firefyter. I make, sell, and use the El Grande and I have never had on break (after assembly). The broken pens (all kits)I've had returned were broken because of customer abuse. I don't use a press block, whatever that is, so I guess my penmaking is an uncommom practice. But I will say that the El Grande is very very sensitive to any glue at all inside the tubes...if the wood doesn't crack (the veneer is very thin on these) then the plastic parts break...my fault. Sorry, I can't speak for the Churchill....never made one.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

